# Do you name your instruments?



## zlya (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok, maybe I'm weird, but I name my musical instruments. I've got Sophie and Renee and Aria and Bo and Amade and Zoe. 

Ok, so I named my car and my laptop as well--guess I AM weird. Still, does anyone else name instruments? If so, do you have any special way for determining a name or gender? Are some instruments inherently female (cellos perhaps?) and others male? 

Or is this whole personification thing just silly and irrelevant?


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

I had a Fender Mustang reissue bass guitar called Temperance. That was the only instrument I ever named.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

That reminds me of a Fernandel’s song “on n’est jamais tout seul” = “we are never alone”, in which he names every object around him. It’s very funny, but not classical, i suppose...


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

*Elvio *is how my friends call my violin (in spanish: "*EL VIO*lín"; translated as "the violin"; Elvio is a real spanish name).


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

I've decided to name my new alto saxophone (whenever I get it!) Sara. It's a long story... but it's because saxophone is the instrument I've emotionally connected with the most.

(I'll make the story short.)

My oldest sister's name was Sara, however she died on the day she was born... so I'm dedicating it to her.


----------

